# help waw-waw bottle



## pickensbob (Apr 16, 2013)

bottle embossed waw-waw, aqua color, bottom has rd no 421474 and 1693,  any help on date  of bottle,  beleive it was a hot sauce


----------



## pickensbob (Apr 16, 2013)

more pic


----------



## pickensbob (Apr 16, 2013)

1 more


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 16, 2013)

There is a member here known as botlguy, send him a private message, he knows Wa Wa bottles fact is he collects em...........


----------



## botlguy (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you Bob and thank you Andy. I did get an email from Bob and we are negotiating. I do have a collection of WAW-WAW bottles and am ALWAYS looking for more. 

 These WAW-WAW bottles come in 3 sizes, yours being the smallest. Variants of them have been found all over the US, Great Britain and Australia. They were in use from the 1880s to 1920s. They did contain a sort of Pepper Sauce as I have 2 labeled and 2 partial labeled examples. I even found an ad in a hard bound receipe book and a few kind souls on these forums have added to my knowledge through online research. (Thank you again) 

 There is actually a 4th size but it is extremely rare, I have only one example, and I do not know what it contained, I suspect something like mustard. It is a screw top, ABM, wide mouth jar.

 Anyway, it's a neat bottle, not worth a great deal due to lack of general interest because there are few variants and lack of color. Thanks for sharing it and giving me an opportunity to share my information about it.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 16, 2013)

WAW-WAW window display


----------



## pickensbob (Apr 18, 2013)

u weren't kidding  about haveing a few of the waw-waw- bottles.  nice collection,  ur's is on the way maybe sat.


----------



## GACDIG (Apr 18, 2013)

Good stuff.......................[]  Thanks for the info.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 18, 2013)

It looks like you added a few more Jim. Very nice!
Memory Lane.


----------



## Conch times (Apr 18, 2013)

Very cool display Mr. Jim!!!


----------



## idigjars (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice display thank you for sharing with us.  Paul


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2013)

Did I or anyone say 1903 yet?


----------



## madman (Apr 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> WAW-WAW window display


very freakin cool thanks for sharing!


----------

